# Tethered Horses Petition.



## woofandwalk (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm sure this has already been posted, but in case it hasn't there's a really worthwhile petition to sign here:

https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/28668

With the added info here:

Tethering Campaign

Perhaps it could be made a sticky to get maximum awareness?


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

What would you say if I told you I tethered my cob???


And regulary tether if out logging??


----------



## woofandwalk (Mar 12, 2012)

Obviously there are always cases where the horse is tethered for a short while- if it's properly cared for generally I don't see a problem.

Around our way we see so many, they're left there 24/7, I've never seen anybody check on them. No water, the grass is bald. On the way up to my partners last week one was going absolutely do-lally, bucking, rearing and in a right state. He had about 2 metres on his rope. He could have easily broken a leg, or if he'd broken free he was a few minute trot from the M11.

I wouldn't push the petition if I didn't see the state of many tethered horses very close to my home and I think it deserves awareness.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

So surely the answer is that the RSPCA and Police have better control or those that tether incorrectly not a ban over all. There are still people out there who need to tether working horses or horses that won't stay put in a field (for example my old cob). 

I personally think its much worse to have horses in 24/7 over a winter with no turnout. Nothing to look at, no grass.

Personally when I tether I would never use rope, ever. I use chain with a hosepipe through. Moved every 12 hrs. Water twice a day.


----------



## woofandwalk (Mar 12, 2012)

It's one of those awkward minority/majority things. Obviously you're a responsible, loving animal owner, else you wouldn't be on a forum like this.

I think in any case, it's good to raise awareness and if it does make it to debate then perhaps something can be done (that excludes the responsible minority).

I just get the feeling that if it becomes just another matter of 'report it' nothing will get done. As it never does. Most of the tethered horses are travellers horses and on council land. At the very least, perhaps they'll be able to do something about that. Bit of a tricky one, not as if they're going to apply for planning permission to put some fences up if they don't pay taxes OR even check the horses.


----------



## samhill (Mar 20, 2012)

cant say much about it  but the information is useful for me nice :001_tt1: love it


----------

